# Was macht das Slayer 06 mit?



## markka777 (16. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Überlege mir ein Slayer 06 zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Grenzen liegen? Drophöhe, Bikepark ja oder nein, North Shore ja oder nein? Schon jemand Probegefahren? 
Alternativen wären das CoilAir (ist halt schon mehr Freeride) oder ein Santa Cruz Nomad... Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Danke schonmal!

markka


----------



## BlackTrek (17. November 2005)

... und ich frag mich, ob es sich lohnt, vom 04er Switch SL auf Slayer 06 umzusteigen, wenn man es etwas "allroundiger" möchte.   

Die Geometriedaten sind ja ziemlich ähnlich, nur der Switch-Rahmen ist ~400g schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markka777 (17. November 2005)

Also da würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht lang überlegen, ein Slayer gegen ein Switch SL tauschen heißt viel Geld ausgeben für einen kleinen Vorteil im XC Bereich, ich würd das Switch behalten...


----------



## neikless (17. November 2005)

@ blacktrek  wenn du den preis dafür zahlen willst ist das
                 slayer 06 sicher ein guter schritt in die von dir
                  gewünschte richtung

@ makka klar kann man mit dem slayer mal in den bikepark
ich denke 1 bis 1,5 meter drops steckt das bike schon weg
northshore tauglich sicher auch allgemein bleibt es aber meiner meinung 
nach eher enduro bike für (harte) fahrten im gelände natürlich auch drops usw
und bestimmt eine tolle singeltrail sauße ...

wenn du mehr richtung bikepark und freeride willst greif zum switch
das wird dann allerdings nicht mehr so allround fähig un etwas schwerer

slayer = enduro/tour/allround/freeride light & bikepark ausflüge

switch/ koiler (air)  freeride ! bikepark !   

das santa cruz finde ich so häßlich wie alle sc im moment
die waren doch eigentlich mal schön oder ... was ist da nur los


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2005)

markka777 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon jemand Probegefahren?



ja, zwar nur kurz, aber aus meiner sicht etwas zu steiler lenkwinkel !!  

bei der ausrichtung der beiden bikes würd ich das gleiche wie @neikless sagen


----------



## neikless (18. November 2005)

es ist mir eine ehre dies zu hören sir blaubaer
danke für die blumen


----------



## fritzn (18. November 2005)

@blaubär Zu steiler Lenkwinkel für was?
Im Sinne von ungewohnt direkter aggressiver Lenkung?
Hat wohl was mit dem Schuss X-C zu tun...

Oder wie äußert sich das?


Überlege auch schon, ob das Baby was wäre...


----------



## BlackTrek (18. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> @blaubär Zu steiler Lenkwinkel für was?




Steuerwinkel laut www.bikeaction.de: 

New Slayer  68º
Switch SL 67,5º

Zum Vergleich: Ein XC Bike hat 71º oder 71,5º.

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das halbe Grad einen deutlichen Unterschied macht.  Auch die anderen Geometriedaten sind bis auf einige wenige Millimeter identisch. Oder sind das doch die Feinheiten, die es dann ausmachen?
Ist den schonmal jemand beides gefahren (New Slayer und Old Switch SL)?


----------



## iNSANE! (18. November 2005)

Bikepark? Hm...ob es dafür von Rocky ne Freigabe hat?
Das Switch SL hatte soweit ich weis keine! (Garantie!)


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> @blaubär Zu steiler Lenkwinkel für was?
> Im Sinne von ungewohnt direkter aggressiver Lenkung?
> Hat wohl was mit dem Schuss X-C zu tun...
> 
> Oder wie äußert sich das?




naja bei meinem Kona Coiler Primo hab ich einen Lenkwinkel von 66° !! und das bike hat auch nur 150mm federweg und beim alten Slayer 2003 einen von 70° ev mit der neuen gabel, AllMountain SL, einen etwas flacheren 

aber als ich mit dem neuen Slayer 2006 eine spitzkehre auf einem singletrail fahren wollte ging ich fast vorne über den lenker, das gefühl war jedenfalls da


----------



## Lasse (18. November 2005)

Dank niedrigerer Einbauhöhe der Fox 36 hat das 2006er Coilair einen Lenkwinkel von 67,5° laut Hersteller. Damit ists dann dem Slayer ja wieder ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markka777 (19. November 2005)

Danke für eure vielen Antworten, ich denke ich werde mich an Kona´s CoilAir halten, da ich schon eher einen Freerider (light) brauche, der allerdings noch ein paar hundert Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft nach oben bewegt werden kann...

Santa Cruz ist geschmacksache, ich find den Retrolook ganz cool, aber der Preis ist ziemlich gesalzen...

Hat jemand mal ein Norco Six gefahren?


markka


----------

